# Young does from Tweed and Roth Litter #1



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

At six weeks old, these girls all show signs of roan-like and merle-like markings. At least one seems to combine that with tricolor. I think they are pied recessive roan which sometimes produces merle, but also produces normal pied and solid. Furtheremore, I think the roan/merle patches are themselves altered by the tricolor gene. Muy, muy interesante.

Here are a few pix of the first litter at about six weeks of age.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That first doe - is she a satin? - is gorgeous!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Emfa Mouse: Yes, she's satin! And I think she's just gorgeous! And for once, it's a proper shade of champagne instead of looking like dove.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE SECOND ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The second one is an odd eyed mousie.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

For Sale?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

moustress said:


> Emfa Mouse: Yes, she's satin! And I think she's just gorgeous! And for once, it's a proper shade of champagne instead of looking like dove.


Congratulations! She is very pretty


----------

